
Decelerator 4030: The slowest Amiga CPU card since Commodore A3630 - doener
http://sakura-it.pl/decelerator.php
======
rms25
Love stuff like this, very cool, I see their also working on a "external HDMI
scandoubler" for amiga. Might as remake a whole amiga and sell it patents
probably expired, someone did this for the Amiga500
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimig](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimig)
although with an FPGA.

